

SEO and SEM Things to Leverage - nickstamoulis
http://www.searchengineoptimizationjournal.com/2011/02/11/seo-sem-leverage/http://www.searchengineoptimizationjournal.com/2011/02/11/seo-sem-leverage/

======
middus
Broken link. I guess you meant:
[http://www.searchengineoptimizationjournal.com/2011/02/11/se...](http://www.searchengineoptimizationjournal.com/2011/02/11/seo-
sem-leverage/)

